# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Where to get Malayan Shrimps

## Phillipians

Looking to get some inexpensive shrimps for my newly start up tank. These were the norm 5-7 years back. Cant seem to find them anymore recently. Anyone knows where to get them?

----------


## wongce

you can try seaview or NA... should have ready stock normally....

----------


## bennyc

Seaview normally have them in on sat but are limited. the last i went to NA also did not managed to find. I suggest you call them up first before making your trip down.

----------


## oakleyleo

I saw some at green aquarist near marsiling yesterday. Better to call and double confirm

----------


## Phillipians

Thanks all. Looks like NA is the nearest. Any reasons why the shortage of Malayan? Aesthetically not as pleasing as the new shrimps now?
These were pretty hardworking shrimps as I remember it to be.

----------


## bennyc

I think it is due to profit margin. Breeding conditions are almost similar, in my opinion, Sakuras, fire red etc. are easier as their shrimplets are fully form whereas Malayans shrimplets are larvae form. but the price sold is so much different. If i am the breeder, i will go with high profit margins shrimp without a doubt.

But as a hobbyist, i keep malayans as i find them will more character, more colorful. FYI, they are also called rainbow shrimps.

----------


## wongce

Due to their low profit margin, a lot of sellers are reluctant to display or sell them... 

you should ask the shop keepers of na or seaview... most of them time they have stock but they do not have time to restock them on the rack/tanks




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Berny

gc got, same tank with colorful shrimps, looks like chocolate shrimps to me  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## tureblue82

Any luck on the malayan shrimps?.....im keen to keep some too.

chocolate shrimp and malayan shrimp the same?

----------


## wongce

Chocolate shrimp and malayan shrimp are totally different species.

Their prices are very much different too

----------


## bennyc

Malayan shrimp are _Caridina cf. babaulti var. ‘malaya’_. 
Chocolate shrimps _Neocaridina heteropoda var. chocolate._

----------


## felix_fx2

> Seaview normally have them in on sat but are limited. the last i went to NA also did not managed to find. I suggest you call them up first before making your trip down.


honestly speaking, I almost always never ask if NA have stock of them before buying. I just tell him I want how many  :Very Happy: 

sometimes never top up display.

----------


## tureblue82

i got a pic of it from the net  :Wink: 

malayashrimpfemale.jpg

feel like buying some to start breeding!.......very beautiful~

----------


## bennyc

> honestly speaking, I almost always never ask if NA have stock of them before buying. I just tell him I want how many 
> 
> sometimes never top up display.


Felix, i not as lucky as you. I went down, ask mr chan, he say no stock. What to do, better play safer. NA quite far for me.

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Try Hong Yang Aquarium at CCK. Saw them a month back and they are still there! But its $1 for 1 though. They come in varying sizes and you can choose them. Got mine and they are still surviving well.

----------


## bennyc

$1 per piece is too expensive already. Haha

Come to think of it, did you buy malayan or some other shrimp?

----------


## milk_vanilla

Roger, Fishy Business have, message him last Friday.

----------


## Arron Miyuki

> $1 per piece is too expensive already. Haha
> 
> Come to think of it, did you buy malayan or some other shrimp?


Haha yea I know! But I didn't see much of them anywhere else last week so I just got a few.
Few months back the boss sold 3 for $2 though. But at that time most of his stock in that packet died and I didn't dare to ask him to order again for sometime since he ordered under my request. I only got females from his previous stock in one of his tanks at that time so they didn't breed. But from time to time I see the shrimps being berried which is weird.

----------


## tureblue82

> Try Hong Yang Aquarium at CCK. Saw them a month back and they are still there! But its $1 for 1 though. They come in varying sizes and you can choose them. Got mine and they are still surviving well.



You mean now still in stock???

----------


## Arron Miyuki

> You mean now still in stock???


Yeap! Not all of the shrimps are doing well but most of them are so you gotta choose! They didn't show much coloration at first but when I got them settled, the colours came. Just ask the boss where they are cause they aren't that easy to spot in that tank. It should be 2 tanks beside the shrimp tank, under the same area.

----------


## Phillipians

I went down to NA yesterday. Malayan sold out. He told me to call 1 week later. NA prices are very very competitive. Wanted Malayan as I have bought 20 Yamatos in batches and all died in my main tank. Not sure why. All died at night... My cherries are all surviving though.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Phil,

Could be temperature or water parameter dramatic change.

Guys,

Never use malayan, are they as effective as amano as algae eateries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TS168

You might as well buy cherry shrimp if you prefer cheap and they can breed. if possible get a small tank and breed yourself once you have more, throw them into the planted tank as and when you like. in long term it much more worth it.

Moreover malayan shrimp you cant breed them under our normal setup.

----------


## bennyc

I am confused. There are people saying Malayan shrimps needing brackish wateres to breed. Some beg to differ. So which is which? The only thing certain is their young are in larvae form.

http://www.planetinverts.com/malaya_shrimp.html

----------


## tureblue82

are they confusing amano shrimps with malayan shrimps?...

i know amano shrimp needs brackish water to breed.

----------


## oakleyleo

@arron, did you happen to see any other shrimps in that shop?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Felix, i not as lucky as you. I went down, ask mr chan, he say no stock. What to do, better play safer. NA quite far for me.


Next time whatsapp me, i go buy for you and you collect at my place.

i normally buy large quantity since i use them in all tanks mixed with cherry shrimp.

----------


## Arron Miyuki

> @arron, did you happen to see any other shrimps in that shop?


Yeap! There are crystal reds and blacks, and Fire reds but these you gotta call to check. They sometimes have other shrimps too like yellow, blue pearl, and some shrimp that's like blue pearl x cherry.

----------


## tureblue82

my friend just went down NA today and helped me buy 5 malayan shrimps.  :Smile: 

shrimp size small and transparent by the way.

----------


## Dodofish

> Phil,
> 
> Could be temperature or water parameter dramatic change.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Never use malayan, are they as effective as amano as algae eateries?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


malayan shrimps are good algae eater as well. Very fast and effective. Only problem they like to uproot freshly potted plants. Cheap, effective and very hardy.

----------


## Dodofish

> my friend just went down NA today and helped me buy 5 malayan shrimps. 
> 
> shrimp size small and transparent by the way.


Once they adapt to water, they will start to show color.

----------


## tureblue82

Yeah~~...whoever wants to buy pls go to NA, still got lots of them.

One curious things,though they look small for now, i saw some are berried, is it possible?? i've got a few berried ones.

----------


## Dodofish

> Yeah~~...whoever wants to buy pls go to NA, still got lots of them.
> 
> One curious things,though they look small for now, i saw some are berried, is it possible?? i've got a few berried ones.


I saw a picture which was posted by a bro here, his Malayan managed to give birth.probably can search under Malayan shrimps? But I don't think they can reproduce in our tank thereafter as they need brackish water.

----------


## BFG

I am quite surprised reading this thread. Years back, it cost just $20 to get a bag of 100 malayan. 1 for $1 or even 3 for $2 is unbelievable eye raising moment! Is it because of the popularity of the other shrimp species that the price of malayan was raised as well?

----------


## tureblue82

> I am quite surprised reading this thread. Years back, it cost just $20 to get a bag of 100 malayan. 1 for $1 or even 3 for $2 is unbelievable eye raising moment! Is it because of the popularity of the other shrimp species that the price of malayan was raised as well?


I bought mine for $1 for 5 pieces.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I am quite surprised reading this thread. Years back, it cost just $20 to get a bag of 100 malayan. 1 for $1 or even 3 for $2 is unbelievable eye raising moment! Is it because of the popularity of the other shrimp species that the price of malayan was raised as well?


Nowadays it's usually $8 for a pre-packaged bag of 50 at C328, at least that's the price which i saw written on the bags of malayan shrimp recently. It's understandable that buying in smaller quantities will cost more per shrimp (thus extra incentive to buy in bulk)... but $1 for one malayan shrimp seems quite far off the usual cost, so i would assume those $1 ones are probably another species.

----------


## bluebubbles

Saw 3 large bags of Malayan shrimps at Y618 today, each bag is 50 pcs of big size malayan shrimps. $15.

----------


## tureblue82

Green chapter has a tank full of authentic malayan shrimps!

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Guys try C328 on wednesday after 6! It's actually a bag of maybe hundred + -

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Guys get your Malayan shrimps ASAP from C328! The uncle special ordered them last night and I got them! Their still in good condition in my tank  :Smile:  A bag for $8. I went down just now and there's still a bag! Call down to ask them to reserve for ya!

----------


## erwinx

Thanks for the info. Got a bag! Lucky I live in the Clementi area.  :Grin: 

Quite a variety of sizes in one bag, from tiny shrimplets to normal adult size. The shrimplets, I guess I will find them when I next clean my canister filter.....

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Haha and I was wondering who would it end up with! Was there last night and they had 3 bags (including mine) but I forgot to post  :Mad:  My pack had at least 8 berried haha. Was in need of males and I seemed to end up with expensive sources but NOT THIS TIME  :Very Happy: 

Well for your filter problem, what I do is use those bag where garlics are sold in, tie it where the water gets sucked in. Then tie half of it with sponge. It's made of plastic (I think) and I tie it all with fishing line. I tried full sponge but somehow after a few hours the filter will slow down like it can't suck water. Works well for me for years! Shrimps still breed like crazy!

----------


## eraserbones

This thread is a bit stale, but I have a related question: Malayan shrimp are generally not available in the US, and I've been unable to locate a SG wholesaler who will ship them to the US. Does anyone know of a shop here that will ship shrimp overseas, or better yet an exporter that carries Malayans? I know a trans-shipper in the US who can handle the import regulations and such.

I'm in SG right now, and tempted to just carry a bag home with me on the airplane... but the last time I tried to check livestock in my baggage things did not go well  :Sad:

----------


## bennyc

Malayan shrimp breed fair easily. Maybe, this time you could try packing it in stryfoam box with small holes and use kordon breathing bags.

Since malayan shrimps are very cheap. Buy those pack in 100, even if you are left with a few pieces only, the numbers after breeding for a short time should reach quite a substantial amount.

----------


## eraserbones

> Malayan shrimp breed fair easily. Maybe, this time you could try packing it in stryfoam box with small holes and use kordon breathing bags.


Ah, I should've been more specific -- When I was last here the fine fellows at CRS Haven packed a styro box for me and I was all set, but when I arrived at the airport I was told that my airline wouldn't permit me to check the package. That, combined with the new US Security laws barring liquids in carry-on baggage mean that I think I'm much better off shipping by mail. (I could, I suppose, pack and ship a box to myself while I'm still here, but I'd have to get the timing juuuust right.)

----------


## bennyc

Oh.. i see.

----------


## georgelam

Hi everyone. I'm looking for Malayan shrimp in large quantity too. Too bad I missed the stock from c328.. Anyone knows if they will bring in again? Or other alternative places? 
Much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Every Wednesday evening if I remember correctly but they aren't colourful in my opinion. You can ask the boss when they take in the stock  :Smile:

----------


## georgelam

Oh thanks! I just went down but I didn't ask. Thanks. Will ask Aunty when I go down again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Call them? Should save you a trip down!
I know some places that sell them with colours. Hong Yang sells them but for 1 for a dollar if I remember correctly. Other places sell too but I'm not too sure of the price so you might have to check through this thread. The good thing about the higher price is they have shrimps that have colours. And you might be able to get a few berried ones  :Smile:  
Just a heads up, they might look colourless at first at the shop though. But colours up pretty fast back home. Good luck!

----------


## bennyc

Seaview, carry them on a regular basis. Stock mostly comes in sat. But it is better to call them to bring in the stock. Most of the time, it is snap up by weekends customers or the suppliers have no stock. Do not worry about color. If your tank condition is good, they become very colourful.

----------


## SwordZ

Hey guys! For the malayan shrimps is it still a red dollar for 100 pieces at seaview?

----------


## bennyc

Swordz bro. This forum, it do not need to need code. In fact it is against the rules to use code. Not like some other forum. By the way, if i never remember wrongly. Small sized 100 malayans is 12 and big sized ones are at 15.

----------


## sixhunter

hmm i remember i did saw a pack of 100 pieces of malaya shrimps at seaview $25 about a week ago (not sure if i remembered/seen wrongly hehe).

----------


## sixhunter

> Call them? Should save you a trip down!
> I know some places that sell them with colours. Hong Yang sells them but for 1 for a dollar if I remember correctly. Other places sell too but I'm not too sure of the price so you might have to check through this thread. The good thing about the higher price is they have shrimps that have colours. And you might be able to get a few berried ones  
> Just a heads up, they might look colourless at first at the shop though. But colours up pretty fast back home. Good luck!


hi there, is hong yang a local fish shop (lfs) as well ?  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

> hmm i remember i did saw a pack of 100 pieces of malaya shrimps at seaview $25 about a week ago (not sure if i remembered/seen wrongly hehe).


Haha, do not think malayan command such high price. Super inflation, if that is true.

----------


## SwordZ

Ya lorh, suddenly spike... Anyone wants to share the small malayans? I need around 20 pieces small size ones

----------


## SwordZ

I got the bag to pack them up if you guys wanna share

----------


## SwordZ

> Swordz bro. This forum, it do not need to need code. In fact it is against the rules to use code. Not like some other forum. By the way, if i never remember wrongly. Small sized 100 malayans is 12 and big sized ones are at 15.


Haha paiseh I didn't know lol, cause I always see forumers post liddat

----------


## seudzar

Six hunter is right, the price for malayan is $25 for 100 for the past 3 weeks, before that is $18

----------


## bennyc

AQ so powerful. Drive up the price

----------


## SwordZ

Alamak, then we all siam until they lower?  :Evil:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> AQ so powerful. Drive up the price


The power of the Internetz.

When there is a huge demand, regardless of source of motivation, the price will definitely go up. Simple business economics. Why do you think companies are paying a certain blogger so much for 'recommendations'?

----------


## Arron Miyuki

> hi there, is hong yang a local fish shop (lfs) as well ?


Yeap! Hong Yang is situated at CCK.
The thing about seaview, I've heard that they use recirculated water so the pH is rather low and not many survive back home or in shops. But I heard that for fishes so I'm not sure if it applies to shrimps.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> hi there, is hong yang a local fish shop (lfs) as well ?


Yes. Hong Yang is a LFS located at Blk 306 Chua Chu Kang Ave 4. You can call the shop at 68935166 and ask for Ah Yong.

Friendly, knowledgeable and helpful guy.

----------


## bennyc

> Alamak, then we all siam until they lower?


In singapore, what goes up seldom comes down, my friend.

----------


## strat

can try fishy business, 1 pc for $0.50. Saw some when i was there 2 days back

----------


## sixhunter

> Yes. Hong Yang is a LFS located at Blk 306 Chua Chu Kang Ave 4. You can call the shop at 68935166 and ask for Ah Yong.
> 
> Friendly, knowledgeable and helpful guy.


thanks so much bro, another lfs added to my knowledge, i didnt hear about this lfs probably because i stayed in the north-east area. guess will make a trip down to visit and see what other stuffs they have as well  :Smile:

----------


## sixhunter

> In singapore, what goes up seldom comes down, my friend.


the only thing i know which goes down is our salary haha. despite the inflation and standards/costs of living over the years, salary either stagnate or went down. shucks.

----------


## seudzar

Seriously, have you guys ever notice? The small malayan shrimps are not really the big malayan shrimps. The small one looks like miniature red nose shrimps with red nose and their eggs are as big as cherry shrimps eggs

----------


## georgelam

Anyone knows if there is a difference between Malayan shrimp and color shrimp? Size? Water suitability? Etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Color shrimps are malayan shrimps

----------


## georgelam

Thanks for the confirmation. Because i got the impression from some LFS that they are different.

----------


## bennyc

Some called them rainbow shrimp. Because the same species have many colors. I have come across owners who claimed they can change color, but i have not see them do so. I do have them in many color like black with cream white cross on their back, kingkong blue, wild colors. I can share the wonderful color but i think if i do. one packet will go up to $50 already. Hehe... :Grin:

----------


## seudzar

Bennyc, they do change colour. Hahaha

----------


## bennyc

> Bennyc, they do change colour. Hahaha


Seudzar, Do not be like that. So magical... next time malayan price same as crs already

----------


## seudzar

Okay... They don't change colour...! Lol

----------


## Arron Miyuki

> Seriously, have you guys ever notice? The small malayan shrimps are not really the big malayan shrimps. The small one looks like miniature red nose shrimps with red nose and their eggs are as big as cherry shrimps eggs


Yes I've noticed! I agree on the eggs being larger and green for the smaller shrimps while the larger ones seems to have countless of orange (?) eggs. And the smaller ones seem to at most be a rusty green colour unlike the larger ones who change colour. I guess it's you get what you pay for then! I'd rather spend more money on getting what I want than to get what I don't want  :Smile:

----------


## SwordZ

Hey guys! Is trading of shrimp still not ok here? Cause I wanna trade my cherries for malayans...

----------


## georgelam

Swordz. Your inbox is full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Anyone know where to get malayan shrimp, trying for Y618, seaview and C328 all no luck lolz.

----------


## seudzar

Yesterday night saw quite a few bags of malayan shrimps on sale at y618

----------


## Dscheng

Yup managed to grab this morning!

----------


## Oliverpool

Any new sighting of Malayan?

----------


## wongce

You can always go seaview or Na for malayan shrimps...however sometimes they might not display them...better to ask the staff when you want to buy malayan shrimps

----------


## Dscheng

> You can always go seaview or Na for malayan shrimps...however sometimes they might not display them...better to ask the staff when you want to buy malayan shrimps


Last weekend, just happen at west side. I drop by C328. Ask the aunty about malayan shrimp, she mention no stock although she order since last week. Hmm, seem like malayan shrimp is great in demand now. Dont bother to ask from Seaview, forever no stock or they say don't know.

----------


## tropic

Use to be easily available. Wonder what causes the drop in readily available malayans.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Use to be easily available. Wonder what causes the drop in readily available malayans.


Its all about supply and demand.  :Grin:

----------


## Oliverpool

I have checked with C328/NA/Y618 and seaview in the past 1 week. All of them do not have malayan shrimps currently and do not know when they will next be arriving. 

I went ahead with a bag of fire red to add colour and algae crew for the time being. Hope anyone who see malayan will update this thread!

----------


## skytan

> I have checked with C328/NA/Y618 and seaview in the past 1 week. All of them do not have malayan shrimps currently and do not know when they will next be arriving. 
> 
> I went ahead with a bag of fire red to add colour and algae crew for the time being. Hope anyone who see malayan will update this thread!


wah. Fire Red.
The cost involve is so much more? How much did you get yours and from where?

----------


## Oliverpool

> wah. Fire Red.
> The cost involve is so much more? How much did you get yours and from where?


C328 sells it in bags of 10 for slightly over 1 red or 20 for slightly over 2 red notes. Note that fire red is not where as solid bright red as painted red! They even had a bag of 30 super blue at around 7 red notes..... So tempting. Just not sure how sensitive super blue shrimps are as mine is a communal planted tank.

----------


## Dscheng

Have to agree that C328 shrimp is the cheapest among all. But west side la.. too far from me.

----------


## Dscheng

y618 has limited stock! Grab it fast !

----------


## seudzar

Seaview has stock too. Grab fast

----------


## Dscheng

But this batch look a bit small. But a lot of berried one. Y618 aunty told me colour shrimp and malayan shrimp is difference. Malayan won't change colour. But this morning I saw a few of malayan shrimp change to golden colour lol.

----------


## seudzar

Yes, I also heard from GC too. Coloured shrimps are bigger in size and their eggs are as small as yamato and red nose shrimps. Malayan shrimps are smaller but their eggs are as big as normal cherry shrimps

----------


## wongce

Fyi, there are 2 more bags of malayan shrimps at y618 at 12pm today..... Those who wanna buy better grab them fast

----------


## IrvineChen

12pm.. by the time I finish work reach will be 6pm.. guess left air nia

----------


## IrvineChen

Yeah!!!! I made it to Y618... still got 2 bag left of Malayan

----------


## Dscheng

Good ! I scoop out a few Malayan shrimp. Really small compare to last month I brought. According from the y618 aunts say last month is colour shrimp. Much bigger and $15 per pack. Hmm..

----------


## wongce

Colour shrimps are also malayan shrimp... But those sold as colour shrimps are normally a size bigger+ more expensive as mentioned.... But rarely available in y618...

----------


## Dscheng

The big one is the colour shrimp, that change to chocolate colour.


Colour shrimp change to Cherry red wannabe haha.



Yesterday Y618 malayan shrimp stock.

----------


## Dscheng

My cheapo shrimp tank consist of 10 XL yamato, 3 yellow shrimp, 10 malayan, 2 oto and 3 colour shrimp.
I just realize that i had leftover mosura EROS, so i doze a bit. Now they keep jumping up and down. Quite entertaining to see it.

----------


## IrvineChen

Is Malayan Shrimp very good at hiding? The pack of Malayan Shrimp I bought yesterday should be 50 pcs from Y618... But this morning didn't manage to see any of them in my 2 feet tank.. wondering if they have migrate to my canisters filter..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is Malayan Shrimp very good at hiding? The pack of Malayan Shrimp I bought yesterday should be 50 pcs from Y618... But this morning didn't manage to see any of them in my 2 feet tank.. wondering if they have migrate to my canisters filter..


Probably most of them molted after introduction to the tank, so currently hiding while their shells harden. They are also mainly brownish/clear color too, so good camouflage.  :Very Happy:

----------


## IrvineChen

Indeed, I saw some empty shell on the ground.. check my canisters filter and yes, there is some baby Malayan Shrimp which I believe should be in the bag when I purchase. Really damn hard to spot them... among 50 pcs, manage to see 5 pcs nia.. the remaining 40+ location unknown... if still can't find I need to report police le..

----------


## gimhchng

Hi guys, I wanna get some cheap shrimps as algae crew too. But 50pcs Malayan or cherry seems too many for my 1.5ft. Thinking to have probably around 25pcs. PM me if anyone want to share the big bag...

----------


## Dscheng

> Hi guys, I wanna get some cheap shrimps as algae crew too. But 50pcs Malayan or cherry seems too many for my 1.5ft. Thinking to have probably around 25pcs. PM me if anyone want to share the big bag...


Mine also 1.5FT. Malayan shrimp are quite tiny, plus they always hide in somewhere. So 50pcs is actually not enough haha. I think 100pcs just nice.

----------


## seudzar

I am using 1.5ft and I have 40 colour shrimps and 150 malayan shrimps and still find it not enough

----------


## Dscheng

> I am using 1.5ft and I have 40 colour shrimps and 150 malayan shrimps and still find it not enough


Precisely! You have any lobang where to get the colour shrimp? Like one packet 50pcs.

----------


## IrvineChen

Isn't Malayan Shrimp = Colour Shrimp? 
My 50 pcs I put in my 2 feet tank... can't even see a single soul creeping around the tank.. when the light is on, they will hide at place you will never think of

----------


## Dscheng

I dont know le. Look difference too. Colour shrimp are so much bigger and better looking than malayan.

----------


## seudzar

It's easy to differentiate malayan and colour shrimps. 

In terms of shape, malayan looks a bit like red nose. Colour shrimps look like overgrown cherry shrimps and they have a strip on their back. 

Eggs. Malayan shrimps have big eggs like cherry shrimps. Colour shrimps eggs are very tiny, like yamato.

----------


## gimhchng

Wah.. 40 + 150 also not enough?! I under estimated.. Haha. But I think I will still go for 25pcs first if possible.. I cycle my tank for about 2 months now, but didn't have test kit to check my water. 

But my only survivor color shrimp doing OK in my tank, it has been there since beginning

----------


## Oliverpool

I got a hundred today from seaview. This batch very small. Many like ants size and preggie even. 

Whats the difference between color shrimp and Malayan? I always thought they were the same. Malayan clear when first released. They then usually turn brown and show a yellowish strip at the back/top. Let see if any from this batch shows this strip.

----------


## Dylan Chin

I also want to get shrimps, but I scared my crayfish eat all 😂

----------


## Dscheng

> I got a hundred today from seaview. This batch very small. Many like ants size and preggie even. 
> 
> Whats the difference between color shrimp and Malayan? I always thought they were the same. Malayan clear when first released. They then usually turn brown and show a yellowish strip at the back/top. Let see if any from this batch shows this strip.


 Initially i also thought they are the same. Yes, mine also started to change to gold colour. But this batch is really too small haha.

----------


## Dscheng

> I also want to get shrimps, but I scared my crayfish eat all 


Yes it is normal Crayfish. It will surely gone. Unless it is a CPO-Dwarf.

----------


## gimhchng

FYI, Y618 restock again. There is 2 bags of color shrimps, 2 bags of Malayan shrimps available now.. and a lot more cherry shrimps in bulk bags

----------


## Dylan Chin

I went to Seaview today but Malayan were out of stock. So I bought 10pc of Tiger shrimp @$15. Someone pls tell me that tiger shrimps are easy to keep

----------


## Dscheng

> FYI, Y618 restock again. There is 2 bags of color shrimps, 2 bags of Malayan shrimps available now.. and a lot more cherry shrimps in bulk bags


Yes this batch is nice ! Just managed to get 2 bags! I think just left a few more bag. Grab it while last! Thanks for the headup !

----------


## Oliverpool

> FYI, Y618 restock again. There is 2 bags of color shrimps, 2 bags of Malayan shrimps available now.. and a lot more cherry shrimps in bulk bags


Still cant tell if colored and malayan is the same. Many of my small malayan shrimp from Seaview has now turn slightly to brownish colour. Still too small to see if they have a strip down the back.

----------


## Dscheng

> Still cant tell if colored and malayan is the same. Many of my small malayan shrimp from Seaview has now turn slightly to brownish colour. Still too small to see if they have a strip down the back.


Ya mine malayan change to yellowish brown. But seem like colour shrimp is much bigger n they really can change to red , gold , grey etc. I prefer color shrimp. Seem like they are two different species.

----------


## gimhchng

Found this in the 40pcs Malayan shrimps I bought from Y618. Is this dwarf crayfish? Will it be safe with other shrimps? So far all looks OK..

----------


## Dscheng

Look like glass shrimp to me. Definitely not Crayfish.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, that's a feeder shrimp (aka ghost shrimp). They have pincers and are more of a scavenger.

Most likely the LFS use the same net to catch and pack all their shrimps, so one of them happen to hitchhike into the malayan shrimp bags.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dylan Chin

uploadfromtaptalk1429284231475.jpg I have a question, all of the shrimps in the picture are Tiger shrimps right? If so, why are some of the stripes bold black whereas the others are like red dots?

----------


## gimhchng

Haha..thanks for clarifying. Good also, different species in my tank.

----------


## Dscheng

Seaview has 100pcs of Malayan XL size in a bag. Grab it while it stock last !

----------


## atwin

Y618 still have a pack today! 40 pcs but labelled as coloured..

----------


## Dscheng

coloured is better.. bigger species... Are you sure 40pcs? Kinda weird?

----------


## atwin

Yup. Cos i only wanted 20 pcs. They only have 1 pack. 40 pcs for $12. No stock of malayan shrimps.

----------


## SwordZ

Anyone wants to share some? I need around 10 malayans! Willing to trade or pay!

----------


## koky

> Seaview has 100pcs of Malayan XL size in a bag. Grab it while it stock last !


Why is it labelled with (A) instead of (xl)?

----------


## Dscheng

Not sure le. But I think Malayan got two type, one is XL size and another is smaller type. The picture is the XL Malayan aka colour shrimp.

----------


## seudzar

If you all look carefully, their eggs are different size. If you looking for coloured shrimps, go for the very fine eggs.

----------


## genki89

Do Y618 still have stock for coloured?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Yes Genki89, just now i saw still have one more package of colour shrimp $15. All XL size. Quick go grab.

----------


## genki89

Wah swee la. Thanks bro. I will get it asap.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Junneh

No luck. Went down to Seaview a couple of times, didn't see those bags which large quantities of shrimps  :Sad:  
Anyone knows roughly when they will replenish the stock? D:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> No luck. Went down to Seaview a couple of times, didn't see those bags which large quantities of shrimps  
> Anyone knows roughly when they will replenish the stock? D:


It seems they re-stock almost daily... but i notice that Saturdays and Sundays do tend to have more stock (due to the much larger weekend crowd). So maybe try today and tomorrow, must be fast hand fast leg though (go early if possible), those shrimps are popular.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

quick! Seaview left the last packet ! All XL size, nice colour too.

----------


## SwordZ

Anyone willing to share a packet?

----------


## genki89

Based on the research gathered here, malayan shrimp and coloured shrimp are different. So is XL malayan also known as coloured?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Junneh

Really no luck with Seaview. Hopped by after duty...didnt see any blue shrimps or bags of cherries..... T-T

----------


## Dscheng

You should ask the packer. They keep the livestock behind. No harm asking or ask them to reserve for you.

----------


## Dscheng

Hey I at seaview saw one pkt of Malayan le.

----------


## tetrafreak

i want some malayans. anyone willing to share pm me!

----------


## genki89

I got 1 pack of coloured shrimps and found that they are too big and their colours are not as intense as my sakura... Anybody here wanna trade or buy over?

Initial state, colourless. Current state, fully coloured with bright various colours. However, sad to say i have more red compared to others

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

You should know about coloured shrimp detail before buying right? How can you compare coloured shrimp with your sakura?

----------


## genki89

Aiyo this 1 sad story bro.... I told my co i keeping multi colour shrimp, but now she found out not as intense as sakura. I want to keep and breed but visa kenna withraw, how man...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kingkew

> I got 1 pack of coloured shrimps and found that they are too big and their colours are not as intense as my sakura... Anybody here wanna trade or buy over?
> 
> Initial state, colourless. Current state, fully coloured with bright various colours. However, sad to say i have more red compared to others
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Still keen to trade with sakura shrimp? Pm me

----------


## kingkew

> It seems they re-stock almost daily... but i notice that Saturdays and Sundays do tend to have more stock (due to the much larger weekend crowd). So maybe try today and tomorrow, must be fast hand fast leg though (go early if possible), those shrimps are popular.


Are malayan shrimps cherry-shrimplets and dwarf shrimp friendly?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Are malayan shrimps cherry-shrimplets and dwarf shrimp friendly?


Yes, malayan shrimps are safe to be kept with other shrimps and shrimplets.

----------


## Dscheng

Seaview stock up 100pcs for $18. Good price le. Check it out.

----------


## Dscheng

My hardworking colour shrimp, from time to time, it will change colour. Now they change to a bit golden brown with top gold colour.
They are excellent scavenger and anti algae crew !

----------


## AQMS

I see chocolate gourami....nice!! :Well done:

----------


## Arron Miyuki

Do any young survive in a tank with minimal fish? They're so small like baby brine, I don't even know to yay or nay!

----------


## Dscheng

> Do any young survive in a tank with minimal fish? They're so small like baby brine, I don't even know to yay or nay!


Yes, they breed faster than cherry. Really need a lot of plant in order for the egg to be hatch and survive.

----------


## aero

Seaview or y618 still got carry?

----------

